# Wixey WR 550 - Excellent addition to an old 15" Planer



## Jim Jakosh

That is really a neat use of that digital readout tool. I could use on on the Z axis on my mill and will look into it. Currently I use a plastic digital caliper with the head cut off and mounted between two pins. I cna see a lot of uses for such a tool. Than you so much for sharing!!..............Jim


----------



## mikedddd

I have one on my planer as well as my drum sander, they make dialing in a specific thickness a breeze. Your going to like that edition to your planer.


----------



## Dusty56

Nice review , great photos : ) Thank you !


----------



## RogerM

I put one on a Delta 380 15" planer and absolutely love it. Really a great improvement for this older machine.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Great review-absolutely love the way you mounted the unit (rather than in the back). I'm thinking about getting one of these and if I do, plan to mount it like you have!


----------

